# Autocruise Starfire (Wimbledon area) - FOR SALE



## 100769 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi all,

As always on this forum, there are mixed views of Autocruise models but we can honestly say we have had no problems with ours. We have thoroughly enjoyed our all too short experience and are reluctantly selling due to a house move.

We fully intend to re-enter the wonderful world of motorhoming and would have no hesitation in going for another Autocruise motorhome.

If you are thinking of upgrading your existing motorhome, or would like further information please see the Motorhome Specialist Advert section and we would be pleased to hear from you. Alternatively you can email us at [email protected] or call us on 07921 604055.

There is always a deal to be done!!

Best wishes

Keith and Viv


----------

